# HR088 Barrel



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i was told that i can swich my barrel out, i have a 12 gauge no choke barel. aparently out there there is a 12 gauge barrel that will fut my gun, that takes a choke... aparently HR went bankrupt in 1986 so they have stopped makeing them, but oens out there somewhere...if anyone comes acrost one let me know!


----------

